

Hacker News Passes 100,000 Items - pchristensen
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100000

======
zachbeane
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=87846>

~~~
pchristensen
I'll be darned. Guess I missed that one. Thanks zach!

------
pg
Slightly misleading, because we have internal messages and documents that are
also stored as items. But probaby not more than 1000 of them, so we will pass
100,000 comments + stories today.

